# Good info on CAI vs WAI



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Repost from Maxima.org... by Str8ridin...



> CAI vs. Pop Charger vs. OSCAI: Intake Temperature Test Results
> I perused quite a few SAE articles regarding intake temperatures and their effect on different engine applications and found an interesting standard: By using the SAE correction factor "B" for temperature's effect on horsepower, we see that the correction factor for temperature is approximately 1% per ten degrees. That is, you get a 1% increase in horsepower for each 10 degrees you lower the temperature of the incoming air into your filter.
> 
> I am certain that many of you have personally felt the difference, on a cool, perhaps damp
> ...


The link http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=110241&highlight=secondary+intake


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

Thanks for digging it up, great info but I still perfer WAI because of rain and water puddles on the road...


----------

